# Aqua De PapeGaai sealed gin.



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the aqua sealed case gin from van berckel & co. Not very rare though. De Papegaai (the parrot).
Here is additional info: http://gin-bottles.com/PARROT - 2.htm


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice gin!


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanx Harry.


Harry Pristis said:


> Nice gin!


----------



## cityventure (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it for sale?..Pm.. paxnest@hotmail.com


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice and clean

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------

